# Hot late season steelies



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Went out the "secret spot" and the action was pretty good. Landed 2 and hooked 3 or 4 others. Not a bad day for mid may on the huron.I also suck at postin pics on here so just click the image if you want a better view of it.







[/URL]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish, What did they take on?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Hot dog chunks................... No I think he got one on spawn and one on a silver plug if I remember correctly


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

nice:fish2:


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Couple of nice fish there. Good Job!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I got one on spawn and one on silver fatfish.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice fish! Congrats on a succesful outing!


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

I know You thought i would get a laugh out of that. You'll be better off posting that on Craigslist under men for men Dobes.
Did the camera man give ya a reach around after the pic?








I bet You wish you could whore this spot out with a hole in a wall and some lip stick.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

What? I dont know what that means or what your tryin to say, talkin about men and reach arounds makes me think your tryin to hit on me. Listen, I'm not going to cut on you because you like dudes, theres nothing wrong with that, its just I dont swing that way!!! It also sounds to me like you are an overly jealous fisherman who wishes he could catch a steelhead and is tryin to make up for it by catchin some stinky old catfish. Next time try to post a pic that folks want to look at. :lol:


----------

